# Trifexis Question



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Today was time for Raffi's heart worm/ parasite preventive. Since he is now 7 pounds I had switched from topical to pill form. I gave him the Trifexis in a pill pocket and he ate it easily then had his regular meal and a nap. 2 and a half and them 3 and a half hours later he threw up. It also looked like he had not bothered to chew his kibble. Is this likely the Trivesta? Sorry, but I'm a first time puppy mom and just worried.
Nancy


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you check the vomit to see if the pill was in there? Once when Molly did this the vet had me dose her again to be sure she was protected. When Molly has vomited the kibble also looked whole. I don't think they really chew enough to break apart the kibble when they eat.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Diane, yes I checked for the pill and didn't see it. He has now throw up three times but otherwise seems fine. He goes back to the vet next week so I will let her know what happened. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would not use Trifexis for a number of reasons. But I also know it does upset the tummies of some dogs. Where do you live that you need to give a heart worm med at this time of year? Do you know that you have to have mosquitoes to have heartworm?


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

krandall said:


> I would not use Trifexis for a number of reasons. But I also know it does upset the tummies of some dogs. Where do you live that you need to give a heart worm med at this time of year? Do you know that you have to have mosquitoes to have heartworm?


I live in Texas and yes I saw a mosquito when ii took him out last night. I also live by a creek so it is prime breeding ground for mosquitos. We have been in the 70's the last several days and are forecast for 80 degrees this next week. My vet prescribed Trifexis monthly as a preventive for all parasites. If it is going to upset his tummy I would rather use a topical treatment instead. What would you suggest?
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Raffi'sMom said:


> I live in Texas and yes I saw a mosquito when ii took him out last night. I also live by a creek so it is prime breeding ground for mosquitos. We have been in the 70's the last several days and are forecast for 80 degrees this next week. My vet prescribed Trifexis monthly as a preventive for all parasites. If it is going to upset his tummy I would rather use a topical treatment instead. What would you suggest?
> Thanks,
> Nancy


OK, if you are in Texas, you probably do need it year round. I don't know of a topical heartworm med... Most topicals are for fleas and ticks. Many of us use Interceptor for heartworm prevention. It seems to be one tolerated very well by most Havanese When Interceptor was off the market dor a while, we used Heartgard instead. But it made me nervous to use it... As soon as Interceptor was available again, I switched back.


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

Raffi'sMom said:


> I live in Texas and yes I saw a mosquito when ii took him out last night. I also live by a creek so it is prime breeding ground for mosquitos. We have been in the 70's the last several days and are forecast for 80 degrees this next week. My vet prescribed Trifexis monthly as a preventive for all parasites.


+1 for Texas needing the heartworm prevention meds year-round. That is what we have always done.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trifexis has a bad record regarding the health of dogs.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been using Sentinal Spectrum which Leo and Rexy have tolerated well.


----------

